# I don't see no Tip Option



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What's the hold up? I don't see any reason to delay this. It's July. Are they gonna say August by the time July is over? Something fishy is going on. No reason not to have this function ready.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Tipping is Coming
Tipping is available in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today. We’re starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We’ll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips


They said by the end of July.... they have not even missed their first self imposed deadline yet!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tipping is Coming
> Tipping is available in Seattle, Minneapolis and Houston as of today. We're starting with only 3 cities so we can create the best tipping experience for you and your riders. We'll be adding more cities over the next few weeks, and will make tips available to all U.S. drivers, by the end of July 2017. Of course, Uber service fees are never deducted from your tips
> 
> They said by the end of July.... they have not even missed their first self imposed deadline yet!


No reason to wait till the end of July.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> No reason to wait till the end of July.


I believe they stated they wanted to test it out on a limited bases first that is why they gave the timeline. The reason to wait, is that they want to wait for whatever reason. I am sure that it makes internal sense to them or they would not do it.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I believe they stated they wanted to test it out on a limited bases first that is why they gave the timeline. The reason to wait, is that they want to wait for whatever reason. I am sure that it makes internal sense to them or they would not do it.


No reason to test it out. That means they aren't sure that they want to add it.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

They are probrably testing different methods and seeing which one works the best in terms of the passenger


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> They are probrably testing different methods and seeing which one works the best in terms of the passenger


There's only one method and that is to have a tip option


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

There is different ways they can introduce the interface of tipping.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> There is different ways they can introduce the interface of tipping.


Give an example


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> No reason to test it out. That means they aren't sure that they want to add it.


There is always reason to test new code and functionality when added to an existing code base / platform. I am sure they also want to see if passengers push back. If there is a push back or they loose customers, I am sure they will look at the wording used, and the timing the option is presented.

There are multiple methods to implement a tipping option and each one will have a different feel and response by both the drivers and the passengers.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

What he said...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

With software like the Uber App, with millions of daily users... thousands of daily drivers... they tend to do "roll out" releases rather then general releases. That way if there's issues and problems with the programming that they didn't anticipate or catch during Alpha testing, this open Beta testing in select markets will allow them to fine tune the issues before releasing it to the entire country.

Patients young grasshopper...


----------



## Bozewoman (Jun 19, 2017)

Tipping just started today and I'm thankful. I've Ubered about 45 times and have only been tipped (cash) TWICE. I'm hoping the tip option on the app will help. 
Using my own gas and the wear/tear on my vehicle, tipping will really help out. That being said, I think Uber taking a 25% cut is excessive.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Just went live in Tucson, planning retirement now...


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

So, if you don't see no tip option; that means you really do see it. 
Your mind be playin tricks on you.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What's the hold up? I don't see any reason to delay this. It's July. Are they gonna say August by the time July is over? Something fishy is going on. No reason not to have this function ready.


You're not missing out on much.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What's the hold up? I don't see any reason to delay this. It's July. Are they gonna say August by the time July is over? Something fishy is going on. No reason not to have this function ready.


 It was rolled out in Lafayette la yesterday, but I have not had anyone to use it yet. Therefore I am not for sure that it is Operative.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

His hedgehog picture so much contrasts with his postings that it always puts a smile on my face.
The hedgehog symbolizes optimism and a can do attitude which he probably selected when he first started driving Uber. All his postings now are filled with frustrations and dismay.


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm a new driver on Long Island. I just saw the prompt on the app yesterday and signed the agreement to opt into tipping.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 , others have said that you need to log into the website and opt into tipping. Not sure if this is accurate, but you might look into it.

Guys (and girls), DRider85 has a learning disability. Take it easy on him.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

He's good now. It's hit SF market.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Jagent said:


> DRider85 , others have said that you need to log into the website and opt into tipping. Not sure if this is accurate, but you might look into it.


Even after they confirm via the app that you've opted in?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> Even after they confirm via the app?


Nah you're good on just the app.

I clicked on the email first which took me to the website. But later it just popped up on my app anyway and I had no choice but to accept again.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nah you're good on just the app.
> 
> I clicked on the email first which took me to the website. But later it just popped up on my app anyway and I had no choice but to accept again.


Ok good. Saw the app first (because I've been refreshing it for weeks looking for it)  try it out tonight.


----------



## Rc 714 (Jul 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> There's only one method and that is to have a tip option


On my first trip after accepting the tip option and got $2.oo on $8.00 ride that's 20% and that's awesome!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rc 714 said:


> On my first trip after accepting the tip option and got $2.oo on $8.00 ride that's 20% and that's awesome!


That's 25%.

Uber drivers and math...


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> What's the hold up? I don't see any reason to delay this. It's July. Are they gonna say August by the time July is over? Something fishy is going on. No reason not to have this function ready.


We received ares in New Jersey today


----------

